# HHO Forum



## soph21 (15 October 2008)

I love HHO today! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Its made me laugh so much!

See it is a lovely friendly forum


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

I was giggling a lot too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  What a fun morning I've had - but we should have remembered what they say;


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (15 October 2008)

But tia the pink one is cute !


----------



## flowerlady (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I was giggling a lot too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  What a fun morning I've had - but we should have remembered what they say; 







[/ QUOTE ]

Tia - What Troll point me in the direction of the thread please


----------



## Donkeymad (15 October 2008)

Ooooo..Troll posts..just come on - where??


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

Nellielephant.  The thread has just been deleted.  Too many expletives I'd imagine.


----------



## jewel (15 October 2008)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3598823/page/0/fpart/4/vc/1 this post i think


----------



## Angua2 (15 October 2008)

no there was another one that got a little heated..... it was just getting good too!


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

No it wasn't that one.  The thread has been deleted.


----------



## Donkeymad (15 October 2008)

Typical


----------



## Angua2 (15 October 2008)

and soo too it would appear has tia's


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

I guess the moral of the story is; elephants shouldn't swear.


----------



## soph21 (15 October 2008)

Or threaten to make horse pizzas lol


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (15 October 2008)

and colleens has now been removed too??


----------



## faerie666 (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I guess the moral of the story is; elephants shouldn't swear. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, Colleen Miss Tom's post about qualifications is gone as well. I did spot a four letter word in that one, too.


----------



## soph21 (15 October 2008)

Ah  bugger, thats the rest of my night boring now


----------



## faerie666 (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ah  bugger, thats the rest of my night boring now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] I know, I might actually have to do some course work now...


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (15 October 2008)

i wonder if the elephant has been removed also??


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (15 October 2008)

I just want to clarify .... I did not swear on that thread . 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Before we get members asking what happened .


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

Nope, everyone, except the elephant, was perfectly well spoken.


----------



## Enfys (15 October 2008)

Oh poop 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I came back on to see what was happening and nellie the elephant has packed her trunk 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I should have guessed when I read through her previous posts, there was a bit of a wind up in Hunting. Pah. 









 I may as well go back to work then.


----------



## johannapage (15 October 2008)

seems ive missed all the fun


----------



## thedunthing (15 October 2008)

if you find a post or reply by her then click on her name and click show all users posts you will see lol.


----------



## Donkeymad (15 October 2008)

Now I  *did*  read Colleen's thread. Not a nice nelliphant


----------



## Enfys (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
if you find a post or reply by her then click on her name and click show all users posts you will see lol. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]






 Nope, ALL gone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I even missed Tia's thread. Gah.


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

My thread just had a little giggle that the previous thread had been deleted.

Nellie then decided to start swearing and saying that she was going to Italy to hunt down someone, shoot their horses and make them into toppings for pizzas.  I believe she thought this was a novel idea, but I'm pretty convinced that the Italians have already thought of this  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Anyhow, I simply asked her if I could go with her - I thought I could go and visit a friend whilst there.


----------



## Shilasdair (15 October 2008)

I do wish people wouldn't click 'notify Admin' so quickly...trolls are for prolonged torturing.
Then again, the more intelligent ones like Mrs Norris are more fun than the really dim, obvious ones.
S


----------



## PapaFrita (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Nellie then decided to start swearing and saying that she was going to Italy to hunt down someone, shoot their horses and make them into toppings for pizzas.  I believe she thought this was a novel idea, but I'm pretty convinced that the Italians have already thought of this  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

[/ QUOTE ]
LMAO!! Pepperoni


----------



## oofadoofa (15 October 2008)

Gutted I missed that SEER was back!  And she didn't even bother changing her account, just her name!!


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

_*nods head*_  ... and certain types of salami.


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Gutted I missed that SEER was back!  And she didn't even bother changing her account, just her name!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh get you Sherlock!!  Well done!


----------



## oofadoofa (15 October 2008)

I only noticed because SEER replied to one of my posts, and when I checked out nellieelephant it was on her account!!


----------



## Shilasdair (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I only noticed because SEER replied to one of my posts, and when I checked out nellieelephant it was on her account!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Next you'll be working out my second, secret username.
S


----------



## Silverspring (15 October 2008)

Awwww I missed all the fun 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I see it was one of the thread I posted on that ended up deleted.

I thought people (*cough* trolls) were able to have a grown up conversation a qualifications but clearly not


----------



## oofadoofa (15 October 2008)

Already have!


----------



## Shilasdair (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Already have! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I told you, didn't I? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## carys220 (15 October 2008)

Was this Mairi's 're' thread? I posted on it earlier but it seems to have disappeared now.....what's gone on this afternoon????


----------



## soph21 (15 October 2008)

Oh T K you missed all the action!
Its the best day on here Ive had in yonks! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








3 posts have been deleted today, Mairis RE post,Cool Colleen's post about qualifications and Tia's ''chuckle'' post!

Hilarious!!!


----------



## Abbeygale (15 October 2008)

I can't believe that I have to work and can't get on HHO during the day - I always miss all the fun!


----------



## carys220 (15 October 2008)

Ooow!!! Can anyone give me a summary of what happened or will this thread then get deleted?? Trust me to go and spend the afternoon with the ponies and miss all the action here!


----------



## soph21 (15 October 2008)

Nellie the heffalump started slating people who didn't have qualifications bla bla, She then said she was only joking 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Then um........
She was just giving everyone abuse. Someone called her a troll and she sad she had pink hair! 
	
	
		
		
	


	
















Um it was all a bit strange tbh lol!
But so funny, I cant remember the last time I laughed so much! 
	
	
		
		
	


	

















BTW I probably missed loads of stuff out, but the qualifications were the main arguement.


----------



## carys220 (15 October 2008)

Hope I didn't start that with what I said about qualifications  on the 're' thread....the person I responded to obviously had them and thought that made them better than everyone else on the forum....


----------



## soph21 (15 October 2008)

Could have been you............

bl00dy trouble maker


----------



## carys220 (15 October 2008)

Haha, the person was pretty disgruntled when I suggested that Mairi could teach some of us a thing or two about horsecare.

Well I think you should be thanking me for being a troublemaker!


----------



## amiacat (15 October 2008)

Work have blocked HHO forum so I have missed all the action...and I was going to be brave tonight and join in with the controversial posts as opposed to watching from the sidelines like a coward!

Typical that I miss all action just when I'd grown some cojones!


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

Lol!!  Sods Law isn't it!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I'm sure there will be other "exciting" posts though but while you're waiting for them to surface, why don't you just take the bull by the horns anyway and start posting about other things.


----------



## barbaraNcolin (15 October 2008)

I can't believe I missed the end of the thread, darn work finishing at 5pm and having my geegees to sort out after work!


----------



## Angua2 (15 October 2008)

I missed it as a work collegue walked in and I had to close the screen..... go back and it has all gone.......infact all the "fun" had stopped if you get my meaning


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (15 October 2008)

Sings ..... " I fed the troll and I liked it " 













"it felts so wrong it felt so right "


----------



## Shilasdair (15 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Lol!!  Sods Law isn't it!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I'm sure there will be other "exciting" posts though but while you're waiting for them to surface, why don't you just take the bull by the horns anyway and start posting about other things.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I thought she had the bull by the cojones and not the horns?
S


----------



## Tia (15 October 2008)

I was being polite  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  But she is welcome to take the bull by whichever protrusion she wishes.


----------



## nellieelephant (16 October 2008)

It's ok I'm back will pop in and out today to cheer you all up!!! 
Anything we can get into a debate about then???


----------



## nellieelephant (16 October 2008)

colleen I like your music taste I had that CD on when driving to work today.
Didn't know we had so much in common.............


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 October 2008)

Typical, there always seems to be a good session when I am not on here.  Do you always wait till I'm not about


----------

